# Ruedas de Moldeo Fundicion de Ilo



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola amigos; aqui les pongo una secuencia de fotos del proceso de construccion de las ruedas de moldeo de la fundición de Ilo, aqui donde se da la forma final al cobre. ahora es una planta robotizada.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, que tales fotos! Dime, que exactamente moldearan esas ruedas recientemente construidas???


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> wow, que tales fotos! Dime, que exactamente moldearan esas ruedas recientemente construidas???


cobre, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

y como es el proceso constructivo, en que consiste??? que materiales usan, que procesos o procedimientos, cuanto tarda, costo, mano de obra?????? 

hago estas preguntas porque las fotos por si solas son dificiles de entender esas cuestiones, ya que no es el rubro de casi todos aqui, entonces tu thread estara bastante completo y rico en informacion...

Gracias por compartir amigo toño !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si es muy interesante, sería mas con detalles al tema como lo que pide Sky, esto es ingenierìa de alto nivel.

Es un thread interesantìsimo.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Me la ponen dificil; pero tambien es un buena idea para aportar mas en el Inscascraper, presentar el proceso productivo del cobre. Bien
Paciencia, como sabrán posteo estas fotos en el trabajo, asi que mas tarde, despues del almuerzo tomo la camara y voy a hacer un recorrido fotográfico por todo el proceso del cobre.
Por si aca, las ruedas de moldeo son de tecnología finlandesa y cuestan un huevo de plata.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> ...hago estas preguntas porque las fotos por si solas son dificiles de entender esas cuestiones, ya que no es el rubro de casi todos aqui, entonces tu thread estara bastante completo y rico en informacion...
> 
> !


Ya te imaginarás lo que sentí yo, arquitecto, ingresar hace mas de un año a esta planta y de pronto trabajar con metal mecánica y encima electrica. de locos...Felizmente a sido enriquecedor.
Pero tambien se acaba la chamba y otra vez...hno:


----------

